# What are some tough dog names?



## lilini

i want ideas on tough dog names. a boy


----------



## sterkrazzy

Tank
Dozer


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Why "tough" dog names?


----------



## trumpetjock

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Why "tough" dog names?


eeeeaaaasy girl... I see where you're going


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

trumpetjock said:


> eeeeaaaasy girl... I see where you're going



hey I was just curious...not prejudging or anything.....seriously...Me personally I try to give a dog a name that suits their personality...I mean...I do own a dog named after a type of machete after all...but it suits her...my other dog is a different dog and has a name that suits her happy go lucky attention w**** personality.


oh and my other question to the op...boy or girl names?


----------



## B-Line

I have a friend who has a chiuwawa named TONY SOPRANO..


----------



## Billycourty

Ruff-Nutts


----------



## Lolas_Dad

lilini said:


> i want ideas on tough dog names. a boy



Diesel. It's a tough dog name for a male dog.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

I find this a little weird but here goes......

Devil, Demon, Tank, Bullet, Spike, Killer, Dozer, Gotti, Glock, Diesel, Capone, Buckshot, Badger, Murder, Monster, Bull, Steel, Satan, Tonka, Stone, Rage, Rocky, Vicious, Skull.


----------



## Filnyyena

How about some Greek/Roman God names?

That way it is not generic and cheap like "Bad-boy" or "Killer" Or, my favorite, "Spike" and you won't regret or be embarrassed by the name several years down the line..

http://www.geocities.com/athens/troy/2774/mythgods.html

Great list of names..gives a short description of the God, and what they stand for.

Also shows whether they are male or female..although some are universal.


----------



## MyRescueCrew

We call Triumph "T" sometimes, after Tony in the Sopranos. 

I don't get the whole "tough" dog name thing though. The OP, in another thread, claims he was getting a poodle...


----------



## wvasko

Spicy1_VV said:


> I find this a little weird but here goes......
> 
> Devil, Demon, Tank, Bullet, Spike, Killer, Dozer, Gotti, Glock, Diesel, Capone, Buckshot, Badger, Murder, Monster, Bull, Steel, Satan, Tonka, Stone, Rage, Rocky, Vicious, Skull.


I always wanted to name a dog
sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, but when starting to train it was just too hard.
Sit sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Heel sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Come sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo you kinda get the idea. It probably isn't a tough name anyway.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

There is a cat that goes to the clinic I work at, his actual name is "NumNuts Fry"


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Filnyyena said:


> How about some Greek/Roman God names?
> 
> That way it is not generic and cheap like "Bad-boy" or "Killer" Or, my favorite, "Spike" and you won't regret or be embarrassed by the name several years down the line..
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/athens/troy/2774/mythgods.html
> 
> Great list of names..gives a short description of the God, and what they stand for.
> 
> Also shows whether they are male or female..although some are universal.


I agree with you, these tough names are so popular and get old after awhile. (the same with other popular names too)

Although the same can be said for the god/goddess names. There are whole kennels with that theme and just in general Apollo and Zeus seem pretty popular and overused. I also know several dogs some related to mine, some not that are named Hades, Hera, Venus, and Titan. Including more then 1 Titan related to my dogs. There is also an Isis (Egyptian Goddess).



wvasko said:


> I always wanted to name a dog
> sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, but when starting to train it was just too hard.
> Sit sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Heel sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Come sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo you kinda get the idea. It probably isn't a tough name anyway.


You could have just called him Sticky for short.


----------



## pugmom

Spicy1_VV said:


> I agree with you, these tough names are so popular and get old after awhile. (the same with other popular names too)
> 
> Although the same can be said for the god/goddess names. There are whole kennels with that theme and just in general Apollo and Zeus seem pretty popular and overused. I also know several dogs some related to mine, some not that are named Hades, Hera, Venus, and Titan. Including more then 1 Titan related to my dogs. There is also an Isis (Egyptian Goddess).
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just called him Sticky for short.



Thanks ! spicy


----------



## tirluc

MyRescueCrew said:


> We call Triumph "T" sometimes, after Tony in the Sopranos.
> 
> I don't get the whole "tough" dog name thing though. The OP, in another thread, claims he was getting a poodle...


he wants the "tough" name for a poodle cuz he's a 13 yr old boy and he wants a toy poolde but doesn't want to get pick on for having a "wussy"/girly dog so he wants a "tough" hair cut and a "tough" name for the dog.....i'd go w/ "Rambo" and put him in a "military" hair cut


----------



## KcCrystal

Zeus, Hercules, Magnum, Chevy, Ford, Dodge. I like to name things after cars lol


----------



## Mr Pooch

How about "mother F*****",just mother for short.


----------



## KcCrystal

Well Pooch, I call Zeus DUMB A$$ at times


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Mr Pooch said:


> How about "mother F*****",just mother for short.


That is a very good suggestion indeed.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

ok..

tough names

Leonidas
Conan
Sauron
Tanto
Recon
Ninja
Blitz
Capone
Tesco 
Boris
Bruce
Mr. Pink p) 
Sinbad
Sweeney Todd
Frankenstein
Vlad
Lopez(means "son of the wolf")
Grim


----------



## Filnyyena

KcCrystal said:


> Zeus, Hercules, Magnum, Chevy, Ford, Dodge. I like to name things after cars lol


I prefer dictators myself  My old bird was Hercules, my new one is Julius Caesar.

Next dog I get, I am renaming to Stalin~ Or bird. Or hamster..

You can try that


----------



## RonE

My mother has a dog named FiFi.

In fairness, she didn't name the dog but, I'm sorry to say, it suits her.

I like unexpected names. That's why Esther is still Esther, though she only had the name for a week when we got her from the shelter. They probably figured she'd be harder to place if they called her The Hellhound.


----------



## DogsforMe

If I got a male dog I was going to call him Phantom after seeing Phantom of the Opera.
Some male dogs I've known - Spunky, Bootlace, Wolf, Satan & Storm.


----------



## RonE

Watch our for NSL (name-specific legislation) that might outlaw some of these names in some communities.


----------



## melgrj7

Barnaby. . .

I always wanted to name a dog guacamole, but when we got Lloyd Julie didn't like the name. Lloyd fits him better anyway. His name was Sparky at the shelter.


----------



## winniec777

wvasko said:


> I always wanted to name a dog
> sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, but when starting to train it was just too hard.
> Sit sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Heel sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Come sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo you kinda get the idea. It probably isn't a tough name anyway.



LOL - that one took me back! Maybe it would work better if you used the full name -- sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo-ara-bara-bushka-chingalinga-pom-pom-Franklin-Smith?


----------



## sheltiemom

My cousin has a dog named Natas...not my fave, but I've always been a fan of Hades, Chaos, and Twister.


----------



## pugmom

I vote for....Vlad the Impaler

.,..or Vigo the Carpathian


----------



## wvasko

winniec777 said:


> LOL - that one took me back! Maybe it would work better if you used the full name -- sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo-ara-bara-bushka-chingalinga-pom-pom-Franklin-Smith?


I thought he just wanted 1st names


----------



## Friday

I love the names: 

Santos
Sultan
Bosco

(Of course I also loved the dogs we had that were named that).

My current pets (Daisy the standard poodle and Colombia the cat) came with their names since they were adopted and I never thought of changing them...


----------



## Lonewolfblue

My neighbors dog is named Ruger. Named after the gun, lol. Could also do Colt, lol. Or Bullet, or Remmington, Remm for short. Then Winchester.


----------



## klip

wvasko said:


> I always wanted to name a dog
> sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, but when starting to train it was just too hard.
> Sit sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Heel sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo, Come sticky-sticky-*****-no-so-rambo you kinda get the idea. It probably isn't a tough name anyway.


Too funny  Well you could always call him the South African version of sticky-sticky etc which is:

Olke-bolke-ribeek-stolke-olke-bolke-knoll-airee-chairee-chickery-chairee-airee-chairee-CHORTS!

Sorry to hijack the thread even more...


----------



## DogGoneGood

When I got Linkin I was going to name him Atreyu after the metal band... although I do believe the band got their name from the Never Ending Story...  Since I'm easily tongue-twisted Atreyu just didn't seem to work, especially with the amount i had to yell at Linkin when I first got him LOL! So instead he was named after Linkin Park (hence; Linkin Bark).

if Atreyu doesn't work; Mushroom Head's a pretty good metal band too


----------



## jbray01

thor, god of thunder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonE

I call Molly mushroom head all the time, and I didn't even know about the band.


----------



## minischnauzer

Filnyyena said:


> I prefer dictators myself  My old bird was Hercules, my new one is Julius Caesar.
> 
> Next dog I get, I am renaming to Stalin~ Or bird. Or hamster..
> 
> You can try that


We've almost got a thing going - I name my doggies after generals. Since I used to do a lot of rescue work, I've gone through pretty much every name I could come up with - but they all got renamed.  

Currently, my 18-lb mini is Nebudchanezzer... Nez for short. And we also have Spartacus... Sparta for short. Ever since 300 came out, every time he gets in trouble people kick high in the air and yell, "This is SPARTAAAAA!" Makes dog-walks exciting.


----------

